# 100 Bicycles and 700 pedal cars up for auction



## Indian Man (Jul 19, 2022)

You may have heard , but if not here is some good scoop on upcoming auction . Auction is Sept. 14-17 2022 . 5 buildings full of nothing but goodies . The auction is in Fountain City , Wisconsin. Check it out on MECUM.COM / ELMER'S AUTO & TOY MUSEUM COLLECTION . Put it on your calendar.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 19, 2022)

WOW !








						Fountain City 2022 at Elmer's Auto & Toy Museum | September 14-17, 2022
					

Schedule, registration, ticket, hotel information for Mecum Fountain City 2022 at Elmer's Auto & Toy Museum in Fountain City, WI.




					www.mecum.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 19, 2022)

A few goodies in there I wouldn't mind having but its $100 just to register for internet bidding. I didn't even look at what the fees were. Thank goodness nothing I can't live without! V/r Shawn


----------



## detroitbike (Jul 20, 2022)

Elmer bought a Pedal car from me that he said he'd never seen.
Some killer stuff for sure.
Lots of mislabeled bicycles. Looks like they just looked at the seat tags


----------



## kreika (Jul 20, 2022)

That Penco trike would look sick with my matching girls Penco Pacemaker.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 20, 2022)

I


Freqman1 said:


> A few goodies in there I wouldn't mind having but its $100 just to register for internet bidding. I didn't even look at what the fees were. Thank goodness nothing I can't live without! V/r Shawn



Wow, there would have to be something really special for me to overcome the my disgust at having to pay $100 just to register for the opportunity to bid. These guys have


----------



## Gully (Jul 20, 2022)

$100 sure seems to be thinning the competition when I'm there lol!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 21, 2022)

I’m just doing the math-entry fee + auction fees +taxes don’t equal good deals. For those that participate I hope you get lucky and score but the odds look slim to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 21, 2022)

Eye candy for sure! Amazing collection! Hopefully someone goes and gives an update!


----------



## catfish (Jul 21, 2022)

For a guy with a lot of money, he sure bought a lot of junk.


----------



## phantom (Jul 21, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> A few goodies in there I wouldn't mind having but its $100 just to register for internet bidding. I didn't even look at what the fees were. Thank goodness nothing I can't live without! V/r Shawn



12% fee for internet/phone bidders plus a 4% credit card fee, in addition to the $100 registration or if you prefer $200 entry fee with one guest pass.  $3000 winning bid ends up at $3,580. Subsequent winning bids would be $100 less plus any applicable sales tax.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 21, 2022)

phantom said:


> 12% fee for internet/phone bidders plus a 4% credit card fee, in addition to the $100 registration or if you prefer $200 entry fee with one guest pass.  $3000 winning bid ends up at $3,580. Subsequent winning bids would be $100 less plus any applicable sales tax.



The problem I see, as a buyer, in most auction settings is that people tend to bid what they would normally pay for the item without considering fees or they get trapped into the "I'm gonna win this no matter cost" which leads to pricing anomalies. There are a few tricycles in there that may get crazy. The bicycles look like a mixed bag with not much quality but sure there will be a couple of surprises there as well. If I had unlimited garage space there are a couple of cars that I wouldn't mind having and it will be interesting to see what the market is. Hopefully some members here will attend and we can get first-hand accounts. V/r Shawn


----------



## tim elder (Jul 21, 2022)

I will be attending this as it is not that far a drive, mostly interested in the quarter midgets but it looks like a few gems in the bicycles as well.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 21, 2022)

There's a couple cars I would bid on the `69 RR conv. and the `66 Hemi Belvedere, the Belvedere looks unrestored and not numbers matching. That should be a H code if I remember my codes correctly. If it was motor , trans, dana, body matching numbers it should do $50K. I would like to know what it brings minus fees and taxes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 21, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> There's a couple cars I would bid on the `69 RR conv. and the `66 Hemi Belvedere, the Belvedere looks unrestored and not numbers matching. That should be a H code if I remember my codes correctly. If it was motor , trans, dana, body matching numbers it should do $50K. I would like to know what it brings minus fees and taxes.



The Hemi Belvedere is one that I will be watching as well. The car looks legit to me. In ‘66 Chrysler Corp didn’t stamp the engine so as long as casting dates are correct it’s good. This is an original Hemi car. Also interested to see what the Avanti and Metropolitan do. V/r Shawn


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 21, 2022)

My `68 Hemi RR did have the VIN stamped on the block along the oil pan rail, core support, under deck lid rubber seal and a few other spots, `68 was a J code. I only learned this when I sold the car and the buyers checked everything before the purchase.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 21, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> My `68 Hemi RR did have the VIN stamped on the block along the oil pan rail, core support, under deck lid rubber seal and a few other spots, `68 was a J code. I only learned this when I sold the car and the buyers checked everything before the purchase.
> 
> View attachment 1666513
> 
> View attachment 1666514



I had a '66 Hemi Charger with a Govier report. I don't think they started the VIN on the block until '68. Also notice the solenoid mount on the driver side fender well which was a '66 Hemi only thing. V/r Shawn


----------



## phantom (Jul 21, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> My `68 Hemi RR did have the VIN stamped on the block along the oil pan rail, core support, under deck lid rubber seal and a few other spots, `68 was a J code. I only learned this when I sold the car and the buyers checked everything before the purchase.
> 
> View attachment 1666513
> 
> View attachment 1666514



A good old Hamtramck built car.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 21, 2022)

There were alot of changes, both being B-Bodies, like hydraulic to solid lifters. `66 being 1st yr street Hemi, mine was a 4 spd. w/4:10 dana and 34K mi. when I sold it. I would like to buy that Belvedere but 40K is 48K with fees and taxes. There are questions like how many mi. , does it run, move and stop. I see no battery. If its running it would bring more $. But being at auction it'll go crazy, I took 25K to an auction to buy a `67 Hemi GTX Barn car, really rough and it went for $44K. I think the smart move is to just wait and see what this one sells for.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jul 21, 2022)

I'll be watching this lot .  Pennzoil 120 lb grease drum . Got one tucked in the basement as a trash barrel. Sure not rare, but auction fever .


----------



## tacochris (Jul 22, 2022)

Boy....I expected more with the bike collection but the pedal cars, man!  Ive never cared to wade off into the pedal car world but there are a handful in there I would certainly love to see in person.


----------



## Rusthound (Jul 24, 2022)

Not sure what Mecum does. but some auctions where you have to buy a bidders # you get admission for the whole auction or if  you buy something you get a portion of it back also.  The last time I payed 100 for a bid number I got admission (3 days) for the auction plus a quest (wife) it was almost the  same as  paying admission for both of us for the three days. It also gave us seats in the bidders area. Also the nearly naked drop dead looking redhead would bring you over priced drinks.


----------



## phantom (Jul 24, 2022)

Rusthound said:


> Not sure what Mecum does. but some auctions where you have to buy a bidders # you get admission for the whole auction or if  you buy something you get a portion of it back also.  The last time I payed 100 for a bid number I got admission (3 days) for the auction plus a quest (wife) it was almost the  same as  paying admission for both of us for the three days. It also gave us seats in the bidders area. Also the nearly naked drop dead looking redhead would bring you over priced drinks.



They still do that. See post #11  however, it's now $200 for the bidder and a guest vs. $100


----------



## Rusthound (Jul 24, 2022)

That was just before the Covid thing..  Inflation I quess. But I bet the redhead will still bring you  even more inflated overpriced drinks


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 24, 2022)

That's a pretty amazing collection, especially the pedal cars.


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 24, 2022)

Amazing taste on most of it...except for the bicycles...EEK!


----------



## Rusthound (Jul 25, 2022)

You have to remember the main business is auto related.. bikes were likely just a side thing and just something to hang on the wall.


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Jul 25, 2022)

I saw the Black Phantom that's being sold in the collection, and it's most likely a 1955/56.


----------



## kccomet (Sep 14, 2022)

anyone at the auction, how about the better pedal planes did they go high. I'd like to know what 269 brought lil jim pedal plane...thanks


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 14, 2022)

I sold Elmer this one about 10-12 years ago for 2000.
Curious to see what it does...





 Lot W9


----------



## kccomet (Sep 14, 2022)

I found the plane price, I was wanting, 10,600 prob with out the juice, fees


----------



## kccomet (Sep 14, 2022)

detroitbike said:


> I sold Elmer this one about 10-12 years ago for 2000.
> Curious to see what it does...
> 
> View attachment 1695841
> Lot W9



looks like about 7900


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 20, 2022)

kccomet said:


> looks like about 7900





 Thx
 I got a random call at the shop and bought it for 500 back in the day.
 Nice to see the rare stuff is bring a hefty return.!


----------

